# "Classic Sensitizer"



## minnie (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi - has anyone tried the FA-1 'Classic Sensitizer'? I was browsing the Rockland Colloid website because I'm thinking of trying Liquid Light. Then I saw the other product, FA-1, Classic Sensitizer, that looks interesting too. You expose it under natural or halogen light with a contact negative. I imagine that the fabric or paper needs to be painted with the sensitizer in a dark room - does anyone know if you need to use the standard development process or at least use fixer? Has anyone tried either Liquid LIght or Classic Sensitizer?


----------

